# Adding goats milk powder - what amount?



## Pawfect (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi!
I'd like to make some goats milk baby soaps with the goats milk powder I have. How much do I need to add to my M&P base?

I know I need to add it to a little distilled water to dissolve it, but i'm not sure about the amounts. Is it 1tsp per pound base, or 1tbs?

Thanks.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have not done it with melt and pour soap before, just cold process soap, and I blend the powder right into my oils.  I use 1 tbsp of powder per pound of oil in my recipe. Again though, since you are using melt and pour, I would err on the side of caution with how much water you add to your base.  Maybe just a splash of water to make it into a paste and blend it well.


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 11, 2013)

The easiest way to add it is to sprinkle it in just before the soap base is fully melted. You can add up to 1 Tablespoon per pound.


----------



## Pawfect (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks - will give it a try!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Nov 15, 2013)

I have only herd this with cold process soap.


----------

